# My First Truly Local Bottle | CBC Co. "CONYERS" Coca Cola Bottle



## YoloBottles (May 8, 2021)

Hello everyone,

Today this local bottle came in the mail.  Even though I technically live in McDonough GA, I still consider Conyers local as I live right on the border of the two towns.

This Coke bottle has the look of a traditional shoulder script straight side, but the lettering is completely different to what you'd normally see. That is because it was manufactured by CBC Co, a bottle-making company contracted to make bottles for Coca-Cola; that still exists today.

Bottles with this script seem to have been made throughout central-northern Georgia, with Jesup, Marietta, Conyers, and likely more town varieties existing. CBC was founded in 1910, leaving it safe to assume that these bottles were manufactured from the early-mid 1910's.

The one I have is near mint-state, with only a couple of fleabites and free of case wear. However there does seem to be a fair amount of sickness inside the bottle.

I am happy to own a local Coke bottle, since none were made in McDonough (that I know of). I have many good memories in Conyers.


----------



## Dewfus (May 8, 2021)

YoloBottles said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Today this local bottle came in the mail.  Even though I technically live in McDonough GA, I still consider Conyers local as I live right on the border of the two towns.
> 
> ...


She's beautiful


----------



## YoloBottles (May 8, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> She's beautiful


Thank you, I'm glad to have one of this type. The lettering has an awesome unique look to it.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 8, 2021)

Nice bottle!  Interesting that the town name is so big, never seen that done before.  Is there also a bottle from Conyers in that era which has the Coca Cola script logo on it?  I'm wondering if this is a very early example of a "flavour" bottle used by the local franchise.


----------



## YoloBottles (May 9, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice bottle!  Interesting that the town name is so big, never seen that done before.  Is there also a bottle from Conyers in that era which has the Coca Cola script logo on it?  I'm wondering if this is a very early example of a "flavour" bottle used by the local franchise.


Actually after looking up the history of these bottles I am pretty confident that it was a flavor bottle. Teampins (main reference for GA Coke bottles) does have them listed as Coke bottles though.

Conyers does have normal shoulder script Cokes too, and supposedly they are extremely common. Though I am yet to see one in person, there's a lot of them on ebay for $60-$70 (more than I want to pay).


----------

